# Muttleys second groom!



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Hubby and kids don't like it they think its too short! Personally I'm the one who has to look after his coat and this s so much easier so I don't care what they think!!!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

He looks like one of the beegees! I think he's very smart, and looks easy to maintain too! Mine is also in for a cut today, expecting shorter than yours as he's got matts from hell!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great. Molly went short last weekend too I was a bit worried but now I love it. So much easier to care for and she looks more like a puppy now


----------

